# My rabbit set up vid- breeding!



## shan777 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi guys, thought I'd keep you updated on latest vid on my rabbits.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Kiqv7uIozA


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 6, 2012)

How old are they? Your buck is performing nicely. Mine still does not have a clue. He is just barely 7 mos.


----------



## shan777 (Jul 8, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> How old are they? Your buck is performing nicely. Mine still does not have a clue. He is just barely 7 mos.


they both are just on 6 months old. Yeah I was surprised how well he did.

Had 7 baby bunnies arrive today so she did well. 

( will put up vid soon)


----------



## shan777 (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is the next video installment for anyone interested. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM4SV9qUh3U


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 10, 2012)

I tried mine again this morning. He is still a dud. :/


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 10, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> I tried mine again this morning. He is still a dud. :/


mine did that last summer. I was told that bucks can go sterile due to the heat. I hope this helps


----------



## shan777 (Jul 11, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> I tried mine again this morning. He is still a dud. :/


sorry to hear that . Hope he steps up his game soon for you


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 12, 2012)

I think he is just too young. He is starting to show a little interest. I am trying him early in the mornings before it gets hot.
He is nipping the does tail and sniffing a little. Hopefully he will be ready in a few weeks.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok. You are not going to believe this (don't laugh) I just discovered that the trio that I bought back in March was really 2 bucks and a doe. They guy got the sex wrong on one of the bunnies. Soooo.... I was putting 2 bucks together.   No wonder nothing was happening. (Except a little fighting.)


----------



## shan777 (Jul 13, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Ok. You are not going to believe this (don't laugh) I just discovered that the trio that I bought back in March was really 2 bucks and a doe. They guy got the sex wrong on one of the bunnies. Soooo.... I was putting 2 bucks together.   No wonder nothing was happening. (Except a little fighting.)


HAHA! 

 Don't worry, happens all the time! At least the mystery is now solved!


----------



## shan777 (Jul 15, 2012)

latest vid......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHks5ZY4808


----------



## shan777 (Jul 24, 2012)

Latest vid. This one is on a butcher table idea and construction for processing my rabbits.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwdTiyw5ixo


----------



## shan777 (Aug 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrtj4frIcZ0 

Latest vid on my rabbits. The rabbitry is expanding rapidly


----------



## shan777 (Dec 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tez3rA2gGs0

Latest vid, this one on dispatching.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpc8YSpOtvE

This one is just a regular update.


----------

